# Proof that rail is better than flying



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 23, 2010)




----------



## Rumpled (Feb 24, 2010)

I don't see how that is proof, but it was kinda funny.

I wonder how the cinematographer knew his name?


----------



## PetalumaLoco (Feb 24, 2010)

Rumpled said:


> _I don't see how that is proof,_ but it was kinda funny.I wonder how the cinematographer knew his name?


It's a joke.


----------



## Rail Freak (Feb 24, 2010)

That was cute!

Here's mine inside the SAC Station!

RF

http://www.flickr.com/photos/railfreak/286...57607373851850/


----------



## MJL (Feb 25, 2010)

Love it!


----------



## Rumpled (Feb 25, 2010)

PetalumaLoco said:


> Rumpled said:
> 
> 
> > _I don't see how that is proof,_ but it was kinda funny.I wonder how the cinematographer knew his name?
> ...


So is my comment, of course.


----------

